# Welche Förderhöhe schafft eine Mammutpumpe, Airlift



## Perby (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute meine neue Filteranlage erhalten, die ich nach wie vor mit meiner im Teich befindlichen Pumpe Aquamax 5300 betreiben möchte.

Nun habe ich aber beim vielen Nachlesen das Prinzip des Airlifts gefunden, um Wasser fördern zu können. Die Idee finde ich Klasse . Mir ist wichtig, dass ich im Teich keine elektrischen Geräte mehr versenken muss und dass kleine Tierchen nicht jedesmal geschreddert werden (bei mir waren schon __ Molche in der Pumpe verendet ) Der Stromverbrauch ist mir nicht vorrangig wichtig.

Ich habe allerdings auch gelesen, dass damit nur geringe Förderhöhen möglich sind.

Deshalb frage ich an alle, die vmtl. schon viel experimentiert haben, welche Förderhöhe schaffe ich mit wieviel Watt Luftpumpe? Ich muss so um die 60 bis 70 cm über Wasserspiegel kommen. Reicht da eine 55 Watt Pumpe? Den Filter kann ich leider nicht eingraben, da er Schmutzablässe hat.

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg,
Michael


----------



## Joerg (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Förderhöhe schafft eine Mammutpumpe, Airlift*

Michael,
:Willkommen2

sich um die Lebewesen Sorgen zu machen, die durch eine Pume zu schaden kommen können ist schon mal serh löblich. 
Bei dem Luftheberprinzip wird durch einströmende Luft das Wasser darüber bewegt.
Es ist also auch wichtig in welcher Tiefe die Luft einströmen kann. 
Bei der erwünschten Höhe von 70cm kann das recht tief sein. (deutlich über 1m)

Alternativ könntest du vor deiner Pumpe eine Sammelkammer machen.
In dieser können die größeren Tiere dann gefahrlos verweilen, wenn ein Gitter vor der eigentlichen Pumpe ist.
Bei mir habe ich schon öfter dort welche rausgeholt, ohne dass sie Schaden genommen haben.

Der Filter wird möglicherweise noch Druck benötigen, damit das Wasser durchströmt.
Das kann so einfach nicht mit einem Luftheber bewerkstelligt werden.


----------



## Perby (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Förderhöhe schafft eine Mammutpumpe, Airlift*

Hallo Jörg,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Mein Teich hat leider nur eine Tiefe von 1,10m. 
Hast du mal ein Foto von der Sammelkammer. Ich habe keine so rechte Vorstellung. Die Pumpe ist ja auch in einem Gitterkorb untergebracht. Aber kleine Lebewesen werden so stark angesaugt, dasss sie durch den Gitterkorb gesaugt werden. Ein zweiter Korb drumherum würde das Prinzip nicht ändern.

Aber vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand zum Thema Luftheber, wie groß muss die Luftpumpe sein, um knapp 70 cm Förderhöhe zu erreichen?

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## mitch (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Förderhöhe schafft eine Mammutpumpe, Airlift*

Hallo Michael,

ich habe mich auch die letzte Zeit sehr intensiv mit Luftmammut´s beschäftigt  

schau mal bei mir so ab Beitrag #513  da gehts los

in Beitrag #528 sind ein paar Links ==> speziel das XLS (Excel) allerdings in US-Maßeinheiten, das sollte dir jedenfalls weiterhelfen

so überschlagsweise mal (alles ca. angaben)

6000l/h Wasser ==>
0,7m Förderhöhe
2,5m Eintauchtiefe
100ltr/min Druckluft ==> min. 0,25 bar in der tiefe noch zu blubbern 
50mm Rohrduchmesser

du siehst bei 70cm wird das loch schon tief


----------



## Perby (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Förderhöhe schafft eine Mammutpumpe, Airlift*

Hallo Mitch,

nun habe ich deine Beiträge ein zweites Mal durchgelesen und endlich hat es klick gemacht. Ich wollte zunächst den Luftheber im Teich direkt instalieren und hoffte mit etwas mehr Watt Luftpumpe, meine gewünschte Förderhöhe zu erreichen. Ein Pumpenschacht ist auch nicht schlecht, aber 2,5m tief? Da bin ich schon beim Grundwasser. Mein Handbohrer schafft diese Tiefe nicht.


----------



## mitch (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Förderhöhe schafft eine Mammutpumpe, Airlift*

Moin,



> Den Filter kann ich leider nicht eingraben, da er Schmutzablässe hat.


 
könnte aber auch machbar sein (schau dem Schmutzablauf mal an )





dann hättest du keine 70cm mehr, oder


----------



## Perby (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Förderhöhe schafft eine Mammutpumpe, Airlift*

Moin, moin,

dieses Jahr ist erstmal nur der neue Filter dran und nächstes Jahr soll der Teich vergrößert werden. Vielleicht baue ich neben dem Teich eine Filtergrube, um die Filter nicht neben dem Teich stehen zu haben. Damit hätte ich dann auch weniger Förderhöhe.

Danke für die Tipps. Sie waren sehr hilfreich.

Und so kommt doch ein Projekt nach dem nächsten...


----------



## mitch (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Förderhöhe schafft eine Mammutpumpe, Airlift*

erst einer, dann noch einer .... und am Schluß brauchst ein Boot um in Haus zu kommen 

Diagnose: hochgradiger Teichvirus


----------

